# Need help with dynamark 523 trac drive



## bigalby01 (Jan 12, 2013)

OK I bought a nice (i though it was) Dynamarc trac drive 523 (5 horse power 23 scoop) from a family members friend a few days back.Its model 2351-00. Im told it may be made by murray or nemo. I took this person at there word LIKE A FOOL and was told it needed an 11.00 belt. Im in western NY, where the firemen were murdered 2 weeks ago while going to a fire call. We get more snow then you would believe. Me being me decided to not make arrangements with a plowing contractor because I have this awesome machine. (plowing is about 300-400 for 20 trips then 10-20 per extra trip). So I had my bro in loaw come by to help me with the belt. We tore it apart and found all belts are fine. The problem is the auger shaft bearing is just gone. ate up and gone. I can get another bearing but when we looked at the shaft its unlike one my bro in law has ever seen. Either this is just a unique design or the bad bearing chewed the hell out of it. One idea I have is to have a buddy fill this low spot with weld and then grind it down to be flush with the end. I tried to document it using paintbrush so bare with me.

The snowblower









The inside of blower behind the flywheel. See the bad beaing?

<a href="http://www.imagebam.com/image/78bcc7231719075" target="_blank"><img src="http://thumbnails102.imagebam.com/23172/78bcc7231719075.jpg" alt="imagebam.com"></a>

<a href="http://www.imagebam.com/image/78bcc7231719075" target="_blank"><img src="http://thumbnails102.imagebam.com/23172/78bcc7231719075.jpg" alt="imagebam.com"></a>

Then my art work showing the problem

<a href="http://www.imagebam.com/image/184fbe231718910" target="_blank"><img src="http://thumbnails104.imagebam.com/23172/184fbe231718910.jpg" alt="imagebam.com"></a>









Do you have any ideas?

thank you 

alby


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Alby!
I think you should weld it in,and grind it. I do it all the time,and it should take care of it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I second the weld/grind idea. I fixed one similar to that with wheel drive for a customer last year, and ended up having to replace the fan shaft (the shaft that wore) which was over $100. His wore so bad it broke in half. The bearing is unique IIRC, and also a bit pricey. I got it through Briggs and Stratton, who now owns Murray. Murray bought out Noma/Dynamark years back and Briggs bought out Murray. Bearing wasn't cheap from what I remember.


----------



## bigalby01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome guys, thank you for your replies. Im going to try and fill it with weld and then grind it. If it works then great and if not I even have a backup plan. A friend who is a metalworker said Florida this morning until the 21st. 

Ill keep you guys informed. Now i have to figure out my next project. I wonder does tractorforum have a section for 4x4 trucks?

alby


----------

